# Sub $1500 budget build....



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

And yes this time I mean it! LOL

While I await my AMG completion of its performance mods I ended up buying a used Vette with no intention of doing a stereo in it. The Bose stereo makes me want to club baby seals though so here we go again. I figured since when the Benz gets back its going 400 miles away for its elaborate system install and will be gone another month that I just cant deal with the Corvette stereo.
I set a budget and almost stuck to it. Set it at a grand but realized that just wouldn't cut it. Everything is ordered except the amp as I am awaiting contact from a guy with a nice Audison 5.1 I want. If he don't get back to me today I will just order another ARC XDi 1200.6 for this car.

System is super simple and will remain so. Will be doing minimal sound deadening as I want to keep it lite since its a Lingenfelter car. System is as follows:

Pioneer DEH-X8800BHS. I like this deck for all its features and limited run plus it sounds WAY better than the 7800BHS and is dirt cheap. It plays FLAC and controls Android Pandora plus it has time alignment and auto EQ so its a lot of deck for $180
Front speakers are JL Audio ZR 650 components
Rears are Infinity Refrence 6.5"
Sub is my trusty CDT ES SQ 1000 that will be in a custom Corvette box that fits in the center opening in the trunk and still allows the cover to be used.

That's pretty much it! Nice and simple.  Install will start next week after it all gets here. Still debating of making tweeter pods or just putting them behind the factory grill in the adapter plates that eliminate the Bose crap. Trying to keep it cheap.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

You saw my Vette build, right? Maybe a variant of that? I LOVED how that setup sounded.

If I were doing it again but had to cut costs, I'd reduce cost by not doing the double-din (might even just run without a head unit, and rely on phone or ipod type output), keep the MiniDSP 6x8, run slightly cheaper amps, keep the 3-way front but run the SPX-PRO (or replica, or whatever they really are) tweeters I found on eBay, but keep the Fountek and ZR800CW combo. I would also cut the sub down a notch or find a used one, but keep it a 12". My build was fairly price-reasonable for my father but it could be toned down more, quite easily. 

You're more than welcome to copy my little door pod mount solution which worked great, and/or refine my idea to work even better. No doubt though, when I was done with that build it was BADASS.

Oh, and I have a spare set of pillars if you need to make some. They have holes (for a failed tweeter position attempt) but of course if you're making pillars, that really doesn't matter since you'll be working on them.

My build log
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/235770-2002-corvette-build.html


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I am not going that far on this system. Keeping it super basic. Not pulling it apart to sound deaden it or making anything custom. The box is pre-fab as are the door speaker adapters. Doors will get a little sound dampening but that's it. Not planning on keeping it long but do plan on (and have been) racing it so I don't want all the added weight. Sub box will be easy to pull out for track days.

I really didn't even want to go as far as I did but knew I would never be happy with $100 coaxials and I really cant stand that damn Bose crap.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> I am not going that far on this system. Keeping it super basic. Not pulling it apart to sound deaden it or making anything custom. The box is pre-fab as are the door speaker adapters. Doors will get a little sound dampening but that's it. Not planning on keeping it long but do plan on (and have been) racing it so I don't want all the added weight. Sub box will be easy to pull out for track days.
> 
> I really didn't even want to go as far as I did but knew I would never be happy with $100 coaxials and I really cant stand that damn Bose crap.


I get that.

I'd at least ditch the rears, you just don't need them in this car. In the setup I had, I had to explain to my father that there's no rear speakers, but he thought he heard some rear fill (which tells me that the acoustics of the car and the tune I ended up with are on point.) Plus, you probably don't want to mess with the trouble of pulling those panels to swap the speakers.


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice ride! I hope you end up happy with the sound. Fourthmeal, your Vette build was awesome. I am a Vette fan from the get, just haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> I get that.
> 
> I'd at least ditch the rears, you just don't need them in this car. In the setup I had, I had to explain to my father that there's no rear speakers, but he thought he heard some rear fill (which tells me that the acoustics of the car and the tune I ended up with are on point.) Plus, you probably don't want to mess with the trouble of pulling those panels to swap the speakers.


Local shop owes me a favor and is installing everything as well as supplying the wires and sound materials. I usually don't do rear speakers but wanted a fuller sound due to the car being so loud all the time and also when it gets cooler I like to remove the roof and I drive fast so once again, wanted more cone area and output.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

You gonna get under there and drop her?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

No. I have a crappy driveway and the car JUST scrapes the rubber under shield when I back it in now. Cant pull it in forward at all. 
Cant tell you how many times I have made appointments to have my driveway redone and they always flake so I gave up. Truck clears fine and the Benz has adjustable ride height.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Keep in mind, the part you are hitting is designed to be scraped. If you haven't been underneath, you'll see it is spring-loaded. You definitely do NOT want to scrape the metal parts (the rails of sorts) under that, however. But I was successful in getting a fairly good drop out of the stock bolts all the way around, and the ride improved when I did it, which was not expected. We used JOC shocks and I highly recommend them if the OEM is beginning to get that choppy ride effect. My father's Vette only had about 13k on it so almost everything was new still, but changing the shocks for the JOC units changed the whole way it feels, along with better rubber/wheels and the drop I did. Crab-walking a driveway or anything is a necessity but it was at stock height, too.

Oh and if you end up needing it, I have a mint center dash panel, and several other bits and pieces for a Vette sitting in my storage. All the parts we took off and replaced...he couldn't take home because he drove the Vette home. No space!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Car had new Bilstiens installed 5 months ago. 3rd set actually. It rides better than any Vette I have ever been in. Car is also 100% squeak and rattle free. Its in amazing condition. One owner, every receipt since 2002. Very anal guy and any time there was the slightest hint of an issue it was instantly in for repair. It has 108k on the body but only 20K on the Lingenfelter built LS1 with LPE ported and polished LS6 heads with larger valves and five angle valve job. LPE throttle body, trans was redone at LPE and a Z06 clutch installed as well as the big brake upgrade with two piece rotors. Has full long tubes with high flow cats and Borla mufflers and an LPE cam and tune. Its making 440rwhp and drives spectacular. Brakes (rotors/pads) and Michelins all have under 1000 miles on them.
Every button works, no leather cracks, just amazing shape. The only thing that was strange is 3 times in the last year it was brought in due to "Customer states car usually runs at 210* but is now at 230*" and every time they said they couldn't find a problem and charged him a lot to flush the cooling system and said it was fine. In traffic I saw it hit 232* and didn't like that. I removed the upper shroud and saw 80% of the radiator was covered in dirt and grass so I used an air hose to blow it off and then back sprayed it with a garden hose and had a huge pile of crap on the ground. Car now runs at 192* all the time except on these 105* days when I sit in traffic for more than 20 minutes with the AC on and it will hit 220* but the second I start to move it drops down to 200*. But using a laser temp gun I see the ground is over 160* and since they are bottom feeders it makes sense.

Only things I had to do was get an alignment because it was very darty (toe and camber were way off) and now it tracks and steers excellent. I also replaced the worn out sun visors, replaced the driver window switches because I couldn't roll the passenger window down from the driver side, replaced the tiny covers missing from behind the door pulls and installed a new gas door button and actuator. Actuator failed and melted the buttons contacts. So all in all it needed minimal attention to be made perfect.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Also ended up going with the ARC XDi 1200.6 since the Audison deal fell through. The XDi is very loud in the truck where I never go near its full output so should be perfect in the Vette.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

gooood


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Tracking yet another of your "budget" builds 

Have you ever tried or considered the Evans waterless coolant? Not a bad idea in high ambient temp areas with spendy equipment.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I have tried it and have no need for it. I use it in cars with power adders that run hotter since it does not boil. The Corvette stays cool so no need for it.

Oh and here is the rest of the cars equipment.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So excited! All the Corvettes goodies are here! I still cant believe I scored everything for so damn cheap. Just the mids in my Benz cost more than this entire system! lol I also think its hilarious that DoubleDsounds said no way that sub would fit in their box and if it wouldnt fit in theirs that it wouldnt fit in anyones! Fits like a glove! Thanks SubThump! Love the box!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Now that the Mark is done its time to focus on the Corvette. Got the sound material laid down, front speakers installed as well as the rear. Just have to run all the wires and slap the deck and amp in. Coming along very well and quickly since its a very simple install.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

System is now done in the Corvette. Very simple system that really rocks out. I still have hours of tuning to do but M thrilled with the sound. I am still amazed what that one CDT sub can do, just amazing! I have some fine work to do to get the JL ZRs tuned in but they are getting there. The deck is very simplistic to use but has a ton of features and its EQ/TA section works excellent. That little AD XDi really has some output too! Just very happy with the execution of it all. Crows did a top notch job on matching everything and blending it all into the car. Cant wait to get to tuning and after I post this I am gonna go kill some of my hearing. lol
Crow Concepts with Everett, Matt and James. Did a spectacular job for an unreal price.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks freaking awesome!! How is that sub box? Thinking about using them for truck.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Perfect. That sub has never performed so well.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal on the minimalist equipped install, so how is it while roaring down the highway ?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Its so good I am amazed. The MLV really quieted down the car so its no longer mind numbing with the exhaust and kinda quiet. The JLs as they are breaking in are quite impressive. Highs are bright but I wanted bright highs in this car because its not a real SQ car and I wanted it to be fun and loud.
Steve (my hero) let me buy the red CDT sub so I went ahead and slapped her in yesterday and am breaking it in now and its gotten much better over the last 4 hours.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's great to hear that all three of your current vehicles will have systems that suit their intended use.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yup. One light weight fun system for the light weight fun car, one SQ system with serious punch for the daily work horse and one overly complex uber high end system in an overly complex uber high end car. lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

The Corvette has come back to me so I have expanded a tad on its system. I have a new Pioneer 8100NEX coming in to replace the single din unit I have. Also have the Metra DD kit on the way for that stock look. The JL ZRs have broken in very well. I keep debating about getting SIs for it as well but the JLs suit the car as they are loud and in your face like the car is. The yellow CDT sub continues to impress. It would be nice to have a tad more bass but I am trying to keep the car very lite so I am staying with the single 10".
The ARC XDi did lose channels 5&6 and I think that took out the red CDT sub but not sure. It takes ARC so long to fix anything that I just bought another amp to replace it as I am impatient. So when that amp gets back as well as my ARC XDi 5 channel come back I am just going to sell them. Glad I kept the boxes. lol

I also see the pics dissapeared so I am gonna go take some fresh ones.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good there Bill, how's the heat treating a car like that power wise ?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Car stays at 186* coolant and 199* oil temp no matter how hard you run it. But being a C5 it is a bottom feeder so you have to clean out the rad every couple months. We went to texas Motor Speedway Saturday to run on the track for a charity event and the car stayed cool till I got in traffic where it got as high as 219*. Put the car on the lift yesterday to raise it a half inch (was scraping my driveway and you only have to turn a bolt to raise/lower these cars) and I cleaned out nearly half a lawn mower bag of grass and a plastic shopping bag all covering 80% of the radiator.
So in short, they have a hell of a cooling system. lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well dang lol, that's one sure fire way of beating that Texas heat.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Must have been a good boy this year. I ordered a Pioneer 8100NEX cause it was cheap at only $780 but they ended up sending me the 8201NEX with the small camera. So I dont have to use that bulky license plate camera I ordered and the 8201 has much nicer software with better Android interface. Lucky me! Cant wait to get it installed. I was bummed I forgot to order the module so you can use it while moving but it appears the new Pioneers have a hidden function where you can just shut it off by holding the display in a certain spot when off.
I like adding newer decks like that to older cars because it really makes them seem much newer inside.
Think I even have the old deck sold already which wasnt bad considering it was a mid level Pioneer. Had great sound but the NEW should bring it up a couple notches. 

Gonna leave the rest alone as it sounds great. Not like competition award winning but its loud and clean which that loud ass car needs. lol 
Also since the new dash kit eliminates the ash tray door I decided to yank the cig kighter out and have it replaced with a dual USB port instead so its easier to plug the phone in for the full Android connect stuff and have a second port for charging or USB drive. Since the new deck has an SD card slot I will end up using that instead.
I am really excited about being able to play FLAC now. 90% of my music is FLAC that I converted to MP3 or WMA. Now I can load a new SD card with FLAC and get that much better SQ.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Ordered last years Pioneer 8100NEX and for some reason they sent me the 8201NEX. Love this deck, really makes the car look a lot newer inside.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

you ordered the old model and got the new? thats an awesome score man!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Loving this deck more and more. For a super simple DSP system its a very impressive deck. Sound quality far exceeds the 8800 it replaced and the screen is fabulous.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Well like all my builds this damn thing is snowballing. Blew my CDT ES SQ 1000 last night and slapped a Diamond 10 I had sitig on my shelf in it and I HATE it. Even my wife got in the car and said "The bass sounds muffled and muddy now" lol
So I just ordered a Sinfoni 10" for it. lol Damn sub cost more than all the other speakers in the car. lol


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

That's awesome!! Sucks hour sub popped but it's cool what you ordere! And car is super bitching!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Got the Sinfoni installed today. I didnt like it at first as I thought it was already broken in but found it only had 10 minutes on it. After several hours it became really impressive! Cant wait till shes full broken in because it is much cleaner than the CDT and seems to play as deep if not deeper. Great sub, very happy with the purchase!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Oddly enough the extra mass put on the door cards enhanced my midbass quality today. lol
Plus its a much nicer place to sit and listen now too.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I tell ya, after a prolonged break in with this Sinfoni sub I am now super impressed with it. I was worried I dropped a lot of coin on just an average sub but now that its broken in its just so detailed and accurate and has that dual personality where it can really get loud and rowdy when you want it to. lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Was getting sick of my low sound stage and since I am gonna be running gauges on the pillar and didn't want to put a hole in the door card I asked my good friend if he would do a flush mount for the JL ZR tweeters behind the door handles. That way if I don't like it they are cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Cant wait to try this bad boy out! Hope to have the punch I have been missing!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Noice, you’ll definitely need to share your thoughts once installed over time please...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That is a god looking sub ya got there.


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Curious, why did u ever part ways with the Vipera F10’s? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

TerryGreen5986 said:


> Curious, why did u ever part ways with the Vipera F10’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because the buyer of the Audi knew AD and I had to make that part of the deal. I was gonna slap a Kicker in there but he knew all about the cars stereo and wanted it exactly how I had set it up.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Dude......just dude....... So I have yanked my Sinfoni 10" and replaced it with the Froggy GB10 4 ohm, version and holy hell! I thought Sinfoni was spectacular but this Audiofrog, whole different level. Its WAY louder. Like I had to reduce the sub by 9db louder. And its so tight and clean its unreal plus it shakes your guts which is amazing for a 10" in a .8 sealed box. I am in love with this sub. My wife even got in the car and instantly said "Holy crap. the bass sounds sooooo much better!" and then I said I switched subs again. Very impressive sub. Really digs deep and plays very well. Blends perfect with the rest of the speakers. Ive thrown HARD bass at it and it dont give up. Classic rock and its smooth and supple. Hard rock and it HAMMERS away. LOVE THIS SUB. This is it with the grill/beauty plate off. And no, those tiny wires are for the LEDs, not the sub. LOL


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad to hear that you’re happy with the sounds coming from a 10” as that’s exactly what I will be using for my next build. The difference is I’ll be using an OnCore one. Happy to hear/see that you’re extremely happy with the AudioFrog one Bill.


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have never heard of anybody that didn't like them. Frogs are awesome!


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

I knew it lol. Amazing subs man. I had a GB12....only had 300 watts going to it and it shook my entire vehicle. 

But it wasn’t sloppy Bass it was tight, accurate, smooth! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Good to hear, what made you get rid of it, or am I assuming wrong ?


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Good to hear, what made you get rid of it, or am I assuming wrong ?




Someone broke in my car and stole it earlier this year. Along with everything else audio related in the vehicle lol. Ended up replacing it with Two GS10’s that also sound great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. I am so sorry to hear that, hopefully the insurance took care of you ?


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. I am so sorry to hear that, hopefully the insurance took care of you ?




Nope :-( it was cool tho cuz I had never thought about redoing my whole system in my daily driver. It was a nice project that once done...was well worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

